# L'ipad ne "voit" pas mon iMac. Que faire?



## wayne (1 Janvier 2012)

Pour synchroniser l'ipad et iTunes en wifi, il faut connecter l'imac et l'ipad sur le réseau wifi , ( je les connecte sur le meme réseau) et il faut brancher son iPad au secteur. Ce que je fais.Pourtant, je ne peux pas faire de synchronisation. Dans les préférences/General/synchronisation wifi, le bouton de synchro reste grisé et un texte me signale que la synchronisation reprendra quand l'imac sera disponible. ( en fait, la synchro n'a jamais commencé ). Comment faire pour rendre l'imac ''disponible''? Ce doit être un problème d ''visibilité mutuelle '' mais dans l'imac, mes présences de partagés sont toutes cochées pour autoriser le partage. 


De plus, quand je veux imprimer depuis mon iPad vers mon imprimante wifi, il ne la trouve pas alors que tous les Mac de la maisonla trouve.


Je doit rater un réglage, mais lequel?


Merci de votre aide


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (2 Janvier 2012)

Pour la synchro, il faut qu'itune soit ouvert sur ton iMac...

Pour l'impression, même réponse que précédemment... Il te faut une imprimante air print, ou avoir débridé cette fonction via une petite application dispo sur internet...


----------



## tom_bidibule (2 Janvier 2012)

Bonjour,J'ajoute que tu dois aussi autoriser la synchro wifi dans ITunes en cochant la case correspondante. Celle ci se trouve en bas de la page quand tu clique sur l'icône de ton iPad.


----------



## wayne (3 Janvier 2012)

merci de vos réponses concrètes. PrinterPro semble adapté. Mais je ne comprends pas pourquoi je pouvais imprimer depuis mon ipad en wifi sur ma HP Deskjet460 et, depuis un certain temps, la sortie de iOS5 peut-être, l'imprimante n'est plus détectable. La caractéristique "AirPrint" se serai durcie ?

Pour la case à cocher dans iTunes, merci. elle était bien décochée.


----------



## wayne (3 Janvier 2012)

Bon, je préfère HP Home&Biz qui ne marche pas si mal et qui est gratuite, mais rien de bien génial. On ne peut pas imprimer les corps de mails, ou les notes, ou evernote, alors que ça marchait si bien il y a entre peu de temps avec la même imprimante.  snif...
Merci iOS5. Pour cette fonction, il y a vraiment régression.  Ce n'est pas habituel chez Apple. ( sauf pour iCloud, iDisk et Gallery...)


----------

